# I.g.s



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

I am curious to know what [if any ] improvements have been made to I.G.S systems over the years, compared to the Hamworthy systems we had on the big'uns with Texaco....

Any information would be great [bed time reading]...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

In terms of flue gas systems - they are pretty much the same, however if you are in a Emissions control Area you cant use fuel oil so the IG is not as manky as it used to be - otherwise it is still the same manky smelly corrosive stuff it has always been. The pipes tend to be rubber lined and the fans use stainless impellers as a rule to try and reduce the maintenance plus we use water sprays on the fans now to reduce fouling.

IG generators on the other hand - nice bits of kit.

Funny you should mention Hamworthy - some good info on their site

http://www.hamworthy.com/en/Product...ert-Gas-Systems/Inert-Gas-Generators/Tankers/


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Cheers Satanic, interesting stuff on the attached web site.. bet you still need two alternators on line for the blower start...

Those were the days...


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Cheers Satanic, interesting stuff on the attached web site.. bet you still need two alternators on line for the blower start...
> 
> Those were the days...


Depends - there has been something of trend towards using soft starters on IG fans and fans in general which I rather like - reduces that big thump off the DoL plus its a lot less stressful on the manky unbalanced corroded excuse of an impeller.

If I find them I will send you some photos of an IG fan that ruptured on me a couple of years ago on sea trials of all things. the resulting torque sheared the shaft on either side of the coupling which then took off like a spinning top and nearly went through a bulkhead but not before the motor had ripped itself off its own feet!!!! Normally youd expect the force to dissipate through one failure - this thing just went mental and took all the options simultaneously (EEK)


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Cheers Satanic, wish "soft starts" were widely available used in my years at sea, certainly would have reduced number of dim lights !

Would be interested in any pictures of failures, trust every one had their respective p.p.e on........................................


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

No pictures and wasn't on the ship at the time but the Texaco Frankfurt had a big bang in the IG house on the port side of the accommodation. It looked a bit balloon like afterwards, the deck set down, bulkheads bulged out and top bulged upwards. The door from the deck disappeared over the side. It was due to a leaky NR valve and no water in the deack seal, allowing gas to leak back to the IGS house and escape into the house round the fan seals. Someone pressed the fan start button, starters also in the IGS house, and BANG. No one was hurt and no fire but the peabody system was modified afterwards with interlocks and other checks introduced.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Would be interested in any pictures of failures, trust every one had their respective p.p.e on........................................


we thought we had, however we have now updated the rules to include nappies


----------

